# Do you know any ways to relieve muscle soreness?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questiono you know any ways to relieve muscle soreness? Any types of massages, or baths or anything you can do to relieve soreness besides getting quality nutrition? And if you recommend massages, what kind of massages? Answer:Just today, after my own upper body workout, I went up stairs to take a shower and I was [...]

*Read More...*


----------

